# Serge's Chest was better than Arnold's.....



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2006)

.......when they were younger.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lawl, Arnold's face looks like he's 10.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2006)

He must have been 19, I wonder when was this picture taken.


----------



## mrmark (Dec 3, 2006)

nice find!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



Oliva's physique right there is more than anybody could dream for.

Mass+Aesthetics FTW


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 4, 2006)

Oliva?


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Sergio dominates here.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, true story, Serge looks better in everything. Except for the biceps, I think Arnold has him there.


----------



## Spud (Dec 4, 2006)

I think even my chest looks better than Arnold's in that photo....


Is Serge pumped and Arnold cold?


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Then he grew up...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2006)

That's not Sergio Oliva, it's serge nubret.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've never seen a pic of Arnold that young before. Wow.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I've never seen a pic of Arnold that young before. Wow.


 

here's another one at 19....so it was said.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I've never seen a pic of Arnold that young before. Wow.



In Pumping Iron they show him at around age 12.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> here's another one at 19....so it was said.



He looks bigger and more ripped in that pic than the first ones.


----------



## Raz (Dec 5, 2006)

So how old are we guessing Arnold is in the 1st pics? He sure does look alot younger than the second pic where he's said to be at the age of 19. Also, are they natural here? I always hesitate to ask this question!  But too ME it is believable in these pics.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That's not Sergio Oliva, it's serge nubret.



wow. nevermind

both cuban looking,

and I was wondering why they were together when arnold was that young.

mah bad


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 5, 2006)

Arnold was enormous.  Best bodybuilder of all time, IMO.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 5, 2006)

Raz said:


> So how old are we guessing Arnold is in the 1st pics? He sure does look alot younger than the second pic where he's said to be at the age of 19. Also, are they natural here? I always hesitate to ask this question!  But too ME it is believable in these pics.



. No, they're not natural.


----------



## Spud (Dec 6, 2006)

They definitely look natural in those photos.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2006)

I would say that Arnold was natural in the first photo, you have to remember he had superior genetics so it is not that unbelievable.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 7, 2006)

Prince said:


> I would say that Arnold was natural in the first photo, you have to remember he had superior genetics so it is not that unbelievable.



how bout sergio?


I don't think so.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ha.  You can see the zits on sergio's shoulder in the second pic.  I think its pretty clear he wasn't natural.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Ha. You can see the zits on sergio's shoulder in the second pic. I think its pretty clear he wasn't natural.


At that age it would seem normal to have zits.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2006)

The guy in the first Pic is *Serge*, not to be confused with the myth....*Sergio*.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



Looks like arnold is wearing a ladies watch...LOL!


----------



## mrmark (Dec 17, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> Looks like arnold is wearing a ladies watch...LOL!



naah, it's just that he was so big that normal watches look small.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 17, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Ha.  You can see the zits on sergio's shoulder in the second pic.  I think its pretty clear he wasn't natural.



I had zits on my shoulders and back when I was 14. That doesn't mean I was juicing.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like arnold is a few years younger, so it's not quite a fair comparison.


----------



## Raz (Dec 20, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I had zits on my shoulders and back when I was 14. That doesn't mean I was juicing.



So they're around the age of 14 in these pics?


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 23, 2006)

Arnold is the greatest ever!


----------

